

Software Circus conference announced for September 10th/11th in Amsterdam - mrmrcoleman
http://softwarecircus.io/

======
puja108
This sounds like it will a pretty legendary event!

Btw, great design and choice of location.

~~~
Jamie_Dobson_CS
It's the anti-conference. Loads of live music and great beers. Conference runs
all evening.

I can't wait!

------
paulvanw
can't wait to attend, just booked the super early bird! /Paul

~~~
ildiroen
That's the spirit!

------
danielbryantuk
Looks awesome (and great graphics on the site)!

~~~
Jamie_Dobson
All we need to do now is get the fourth keynote. We want Arnie.

------
maple03
Sounds like an interesting conference :)

